# Any ammo to avoid for a Px4?



## Gustav

Greetings! I am the proud owner of a new Px4 9mm full size. I want to buy some cheap ammo to use at the local range. Has anyone found the Px4 to be picky with certain ammo? What about 115grain FMJ Sellier & Bellot?

Sorry if this has been covered already. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Doug B.

I am not surprised you have had no comments about what doesn't run down the tube of a PX4. Mine shoots anything you throw at it. Go and buy a box or a bunch of Win. white box and burn 'em up.

Be safe......have fun!


----------



## berettatoter

Yeah, that gun should just about shoot anything. Those are excellent pistols, but I'm just biased towards Beretta products. They build a good gun.


----------



## jakeleinen1

Px4 shoots anything mane...

I do however not shoot Lead bullets but thats personal choice


----------



## denner

Gustav said:


> Greetings! I am the proud owner of a new Px4 9mm full size. I want to buy some cheap ammo to use at the local range. Has anyone found the Px4 to be picky with certain ammo? What about 115grain FMJ Sellier & Bellot?
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered already. Thanks in advance!


Actually S&B is superior to most cheaper range ammo you find at wallyworld and much better than PMC Bronze(powderpuff) and Federal 115 grain that runs (dirty) for me.


----------



## D-Ric902

Mine shoots everything, even lead, just fine.
But for accuracy it likes the hot stuff.


----------



## darbo

I started with the compact 9mm and put some 3000 rounds of 5 different brands of FMJ and defensive ammo through it without any problems. I just traded for the full size 9mm and put 200 rounds of S&B through it with no problems. I agree with Denner, the S&B ammo is good range ammo. I have not shot any of their defensive ammo.


----------



## denner

S&B 115 grn FMJ runs 1280 FPS


----------



## danattherock

I found this forum just now due to a brand new PX4 compact 9mm jamming 3-4 times per magazine. Was shooting PMC 115 grain FMJ. Switched to Federal 115 grain FMJ (from Walmart) and I shot 60 rounds with no issue. Went back to PMC, fail to eject or load several times per magazine. 



-Dan


----------



## Jonathan926

What's some of the best defensive ammo out there? I shoot (winch) at the range but I really have no clues as what to use for carrying or home defense.


----------



## denner

Jonathan926 said:


> What's some of the best defensive ammo out there? I shoot (winch) at the range but I really have no clues as what to use for carrying or home defense.


Here you go, not all inclusive but some of the best:

9mm
Barnes XPB 115gr HP (35515) loaded by Cor-Bon (DPX09115)
Winchester Partition Gold 124gr JHP (RA91P)
Winchester Ranger-T 124 gr +P JHP (RA9124TP)
Winchester Ranger-T 127gr JHP +P+ (RA9TA)
Winchester Ranger-T 147gr JHP (RA9T)
Winchester Bonded 147gr JHP (RA9B/Q4364)
Speer Gold Dot 124gr JHP +P (53617)
Speer Gold Dot 147gr JHP (53619)
Remington Golden Saber 147gr JHP (GS9MMC)
Federal Tactical 124gr JHP (LE9T1)
Federal Tactical 135gr JHP +P (LE9T5)
Federal HST 147gr JHP (P9HST2)


----------



## Atticaz

I haven't tried Steel cased ammo in mine. But, I read that the mags do not like them.


----------



## Spectre

I had a couple failure to fires with the Tula steel case, but I suspect that's the ammo, the primers were definitely struck properly. I don't recall a feeding or extract problem yet. As far as accuracy, I've put WWB 115, Tula 115, Hornady Critical Defense 115, Winchester 147, and another load I can't remember off the top of my head through it. All work quite well.


----------



## Spectre

Yeah, I would have to add Hornady Critical Defense 115gr FTX to denner's list (which is an excellent list). It's a Flex Tip round, similar to the Ballistic Tip found in rifle rounds, it keeps the hollow-point from clogging. Nickel-plated cases, and they provide quite decent impact power for a 115 9mm. It's no .44, you understand, but recoil is almost unnoticed in the Px4, which allows quick and accurate follow-up shots.

Also, this forum has some of the most WTF smileys I've seen in years.


----------



## PistolChick86

I myself have the Px4 compact and I use Hornady Critical Defense for HD and prefer Winchester White Box for range shooting. I have over 500 rounds down range and have never had any issues.


----------



## barrywalling

danattherock said:


> I found this forum just now due to a brand new PX4 compact 9mm jamming 3-4 times per magazine. Was shooting PMC 115 grain FMJ. Switched to Federal 115 grain FMJ (from Walmart) and I shot 60 rounds with no issue. Went back to PMC, fail to eject or load several times per magazine. -Dan


 I've had this same issue with the PMC 115 in My PX4 as well. I've shot about 7 different types of ammo fine, but it doesn't like PMC 115.


----------



## Shipwreck

barrywalling said:


> I've had this same issue with the PMC 115 in My PX4 as well. I've shot about 7 different types of ammo fine, but it doesn't like PMC 115.


PMC is known to be rather week ammo. That is probably why


----------

